# Which dollar figure do I use for taxes, for the amount I earned doing Uber/Lyft? Gross Earnings, or Net Earnings?



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Finally got hold of my yearly summaries from Uber and Lyft.

For earnings for 2019, they each give me two possible numbers: "Gross Earnings" and "Net Earnings". There's also a list of various expenses, service fees etc. If I subtract the expenses from the Gross Earnings, I get the Net Earnings. Funny how that works out.

I intend to take the $.58 per mile deduction. Is that supposed to cover those expenses and fees? 

Which "earnings" number do I put down on my 1040, Gross or Net? Anybody know?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Hornplayer said:


> Finally got hold of my yearly summaries from Uber and Lyft.
> 
> For earnings for 2019, they each give me two possible numbers: "Gross Earnings" and "Net Earnings". There's also a list of various expenses, service fees etc. If I subtract the expenses from the Gross Earnings, I get the Net Earnings. Funny how that works out.
> 
> ...


Use Schedule C, and if your net profit is $400 or more, also fill out Schedule SE to figure your contributions to SECA (Social Security and Medicare.) The results from those schedules will flow to your Form 1040.

I haven't seen the forms, but the gross earnings is what the clients paid to U/L. Subtracting the net earnings from that gross should match your bank deposits from each entity. Then you list your expenses, such as mileage and cell phone, etc. A tax program such as TurboTax should walk you through everything by asking questions about your earnings and expenses. There will be questions about your car and your odometer readings, and whether you put personal miles on it along with your business use.

If you aren't comfortable filing tax returns on your own, please consider using a professional preparer. Good luck.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes, we will use a CPA this year. 

So I can take the $.58 per mile deduction, and THEN list expenses like my cell phone contract on top of that?

Of course, if I put (say) 30,000 miles on my car last year, and only 20,000 of that was for active ridesharing (the rest is family use, vacations etc.), then the $.58 is applied only to the 20,000 miles, everyone knows that. I assume I would also pro-rate the cost of my cell phone contract the same way?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Hornplayer said:


> Yes, we will use a CPA this year.
> 
> So I can take the $.58 per mile deduction, and THEN list expenses like my cell phone contract on top of that?
> 
> Of course, if I put (say) 30,000 miles on my car last year, and only 20,000 of that was for active ridesharing (the rest is family use, vacations etc.), then the $.58 is applied only to the 20,000 miles, everyone knows that. I assume I would also pro-rate the cost of my cell phone contract the same way?


Yes.


----------

